# Dhs going into schools... Should you teach your kids to b.o.



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Just was wondering if anyone has read this article or actually heard of this happening. I do believe you should teach your children to BO. But haven't heard if this is going to start to happen more often with them going into schools and busing your children elsewhere.
http://www.theorganicprepper.ca/should-your-kids-know-how-to-bug-out-from-school-03162014

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

They're really pushing people's buttons with that move, aren't they? I doubt that would fly very far around here...too many guns for the gov clowns to want to piss anybody off...and I'm pretty sure they know that. Maybe they'll test the waters in anti-gun cities/states, but not here. There would be a raged crowd, likely heavily armed, waiting for them and no one would be leaving until a whole lotta questions were answered. Then, state, county, city and school district reps would be flooded with calls and emails demanding that it never happened again under their watch...period...or a new watchman would be put in place (that's why we have elections). I don't think the dust would settle for weeks, possibly years.

The whole scenario of them actually doing this elsewhere could have very long-lasting implications, and I don't even want to speculate on the possible outcome at this point...quite the chaos this could turn into...lots of folks will likely be of the attitude "mess with my kids and you're messin' with your life".

On another note: if they do evacuation drills, the undisclosed location would no longer be undisclosed, unless they blindfold the kids boarding the buses, and then, how are they going to ensure the kids don't "peek"? And, what punishment would they be threatened with in an attempt to avoid the location/route from being seen? Would the gov clowns have an alternate location to scramble to, or would they be forced to simple "suppress" the individual(s) in question? These are just a few questions that come to my mind...think about it...


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just can't see how parents have let this happen and feel it is ok. 



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anybody ever heard of this actually happening, other than the above posted information? I know that it has not happened in my area, and like forloveofsmoke said, there would be a lot of really pissed of people, and a lot of guns involved around here.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't heard of anything like this here in Minnesota, at least not yet. This is a pretty liberal area around the Twin Cities, so I think this would be a likely trial area if they decide to test it outside of the New York/New Jersey area. I will ask my son because this is a concern with one granddaughter having diabetes. If I were the parents I would refuse to allow the school to take my child off the premises without a signed permission slip. A good lawyer would make them take a long look at their emergency policies. A class action suit could darn near put that school board and administration right out of a job.

I would also charge the DHS, Police, and whatever other agencies were involved, as well as their local directors with kidnapping. I guarantee they would never do that drill again at our schools.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I can tell you right now I would not handle this situation well....not well at all. 
Honestly, what better way to get you to comply with a turn in your gun order than to withhold your children from you and they have perfect access to them through the public school system. 
How is my little kindergartner going to know the difference between getting on the bus and going home and being taken somewhere else? I don't even think she would be able to discern to not do it during the middle of the school day if they were herding all of the kids onto a bus.

How much of a proactive role do you take with your child's school to inform them that busing the children anywhere for any reason outside of a school sanctioned field trip is not acceptable without looking like a paranoid loon?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

They sent papers home out it at the start of the year, cops did a walk through after hours to assess the situation but no drill yet. I pray they don't do it. We have emotionally fragile kids who would be horribly traumatized by the whole situation. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

they have this same posting on another prepper website ...

I'm 50 times more worried about the prepper post responders than I ever would any DHS agents ....

holy crap ... someone left the squirrel cage open .... I pity the school district that has one of these tin foil hat commando parents .... keep their kid after school for detention and everyone dies ....


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> they have this same posting on another prepper website ...
> 
> I'm 50 times more worried about the prepper post responders than I ever would any DHS agents ....
> 
> holy crap ... someone left the squirrel cage open .... I pity the school district that has one of these tin foil hat commando parents .... keep their kid after school for detention and everyone dies ....


Maybe you completely lost me here, but are you saying that you would have no worries with your kids being bussed away from school for a "evacuation drill" to a location no parents of school kids know about? And, you would have no way to contact any of them to find out where they are, what is going on, or when/where they will be released to your custody? You must have absalutely no protective instincts whatsoever...are you a parent? If not, your comment here is pretty much...well...I can't think of a nice way to say it...so I'll just not say it.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I think parents will do what they've always done, they may squawk a little but something else will catch their attention soon enough (Season ending of American Idol, Super Bowl, The Bachelor, etc). They'll continue to send their kids to the government indoctrination camps, I mean, what else are they going to do? Raise their own kids without government nannies? ROFL. Really, if all the crap that already goes on in the public school system isn't enough for a parent to not send their kid there, what is? :dunno:


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

I was at the Y once and the fire alarm went off. This was not a drill something had set the alarm off. Anyhow I was in the pool and not allowed into the locker room but “forced” outside in the middle of the winter. So thankfully it was a spring like day with a warm sun, but there I was dripping wet with only a towel feet from my LOCKED car and BOB with no keys. Let’s just say after that experienced I started taking a small bag with a space blanket and my keys pool side.

My point is in disaster management, from the states perspective: rules, regulations, and orders far out weigh the individual, common sense and planning. Its a good lesson for us to remember and consider in planning. Like all family disaster plans you want to have at least two rally points. For a small child alone one should be to shelter in place at school awaiting mom or dad, but you definitely should have another near the school in case the school is compromised or relocation is attempted. For an older more capable child, or smaller children led by older children, this could include some sort of bug put E&E plan.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course the real answer is home schooling...but it is important to factor government meddling into any SHTF plan.

Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I can remember when my daughter was in school and myself you had to sign a permission slip or your child was not allowed to go on the field trip, etc. I just can't understand how people can be so complacent when it comes to their kids.
I agree, parents are kinda pathetic anymore. 



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Padre, I would have never thought of a fire alarm while swimming. I really need to train myself to think ahead in my every day life so I can avoid a situation like yours.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I can remember when my daughter was in school and myself you had to sign a permission slip or your child was not allowed to go on the field trip, etc.


They do whatever is convenient for them now. If your kid needs a Tylenol, they have to have a note from home stating when & how much to give. Some will even require a doctor's note. If THEY think your kid needs birth control well now, that's different, they can make that decision unilaterally.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Padre, I would have never thought of a fire alarm while swimming. I really need to train myself to think ahead in my every day life so I can avoid a situation like yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


Don't feel bad, neither did I!

I felt really dumb being "prepared" and standing outside shivering without transportation, supplies, or any means of rectifying the situation (I suppose I could have broke into my car) except running into a "burning" Y--thankfully a false alarm.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/national/minnesota-teens-says-she-got-frostbite-during-fire-drill


> A Minnesota teen says she now has frostbite after teachers at her high school made her stand outside in a wet swimsuit during a fire drill.
> 
> The ninth grader said she and other students were swimming during a health class when the fire alarm went off in the school.
> 
> The teachers ordered the students outside for the drill when the wind chill was 25 degrees below zero.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Padre said:


> Of course the real answer is home schooling...but it is important to factor government meddling into any SHTF plan.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


But...but Padre...EVERYBODY knows that homeschoolers are just a bunch of flyover country dolts who will just teach their children Satanism and Witchcraft, and...and...and they'll teach them creationism, and...and they'll teach them how to beat their wives and be HOMOPHOBES:eyebulge:! And worst of all, they'll teach them how to make CATS AND DOGS LIVE TOGETHERRRRRRR!!!! vract:


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

northstarprepper said:


> A good lawyer would make them take a long look at their emergency policies. A class action suit could darn near put that school board and administration right out of a job.
> 
> I would also charge the DHS, Police, and whatever other agencies were involved, as well as their local directors with kidnapping.


I do not doubt the sincerity in your heart, but I would put no faith in a legal proceeding against a government entity. After all, judges no longer judge the rule of law, they legislate from the bench. And kids, "the children," are their rallying cry.


----------



## molonlabe69 (Apr 3, 2014)

tsrwivey said:


> They do whatever is convenient for them now. If your kid needs a Tylenol, they have to have a note from home stating when & how much to give. Some will even require a doctor's note. If THEY think your kid needs birth control well now, that's different, they can make that decision unilaterally.


Including the semi-surgical procedure called a killing of a little tiny baby, that more than likely puts your teen (child) at risk of hemorrhage and/or death! That's nothing near the risk of giving them 250mg of acetaminophen! In MHO.


----------



## molonlabe69 (Apr 3, 2014)

forluvofsmoke said:


> They're really pushing people's buttons with that move, aren't they? I doubt that would fly very far around here...too many guns for the gov clowns to want to piss anybody off...and I'm pretty sure they know that. Maybe they'll test the waters in anti-gun cities/states, but not here. There would be an enraged crowd, likely heavily armed, waiting for them and no one would be leaving until a whole lotta questions were answered. Then, state, county, city and school district reps would be flooded with calls and emails demanding that it never happened again under their watch...period...or a new watchman would be put in place (that's why we have elections). I don't think the dust would settle for weeks, possibly years.
> 
> The whole scenario of them actually doing this elsewhere could have very long-lasting implications, and I don't even want to speculate on the possible outcome at this point...quite the chaos this could turn into...lots of folks will likely be of the attitude "mess with my kids and you're messin' with your life".
> 
> On another note: if they do evacuation drills, the undisclosed location would no longer be undisclosed, unless they blindfold the kids boarding the buses, and then, how are they going to ensure the kids don't "peek"? And, what punishment would they be threatened with in an attempt to avoid the location/route from being seen? Would the gov clowns have an alternate location to scramble to, or would they be forced to simple "suppress" the individual(s) in question? These are just a few questions that come to my mind...think about it...


Where is "here", that the gov wouldn't try supressing protest? And where are the "anti-gun cities", you speak of testing the waters in (pardon the pun)?
Just curious about your geographical preconceptions. That's all. No dissing intended. Just really curious... (BTW: You don't have to give your city, just a County or regional area would suffice.)

(BTW2: If those anti-gun cities include L.A., or any city within 15-20mi. of it, then they are [trying "it" that is], things like that anyway. You wouldn't BELIEVE the liberties they are taking with our children. From drills/assemblies to curriculum [incl. 'Common-Core" ] to ??-whatever. The boys/girls switching bathrooms thing. They're moving quickly with these things, like birthing pangs, they know their time is near-at-hand...)


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I am not okay with anyone shipping my daughter off to an undisclosed location without my knowledge or approval. As much as I trust law enforcement to look out for the well-being of my family, their protection is ultimately MY responsibility.

With that in mind, however...

I am okay with an increased police presence in schools. I know that many inner city school systems have dedicated police departments and many suburban schools have truancy or resource officers. I think there should be at least two officers in every school.

I assume that most folks on here are familiar with Lt. Col. Dave Grossman. If not, you need to be familiar with him:
http://www.killology.com/bio.htm
I had the pleasure of meeting Dave last year when he was in DC for a law enforcement conference. He is recognized as the world-wide authority on the psychology of killing and combat. During his presentation, he made the prediction that one of the next targets for terror attacks is going to be our public schools. The whole point of terrorism is to show that nowhere is safe and they can strike anywhere. There is almost no infrastructure in place to protect our children. He suggested that coordinated attacks on multiple rural and suburban schools would not surprise him. He also said that school buses are an easily-seized and target-rich environment.

Prior to the birth of my daughter, I never seriously considered home-schooling. Now, my wife and I are almost planning on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We have increased our talks on homeschooling as well. With 3 new kids (2grade, 2 kindergarten), plus Bub going into 5th its going to be a challenge. I feel confident that we can do it and will be successful at it.

Our school district, while having 14 school in the county, I think/hope wouldn't be one of the rural districts hit. We have no resources to take out since all of the coal mines have shut down. We do have a large population of welfare recipients. 

Back OT, I do not think bussing kids to another location is wise. Buses stand out like Vegas at night and to see lots of them on the road at odd hours is going to raise some flags.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

Turtle said:


> their protection is ultimately MY responsibility.


Damn Skippy! No one has more to lose than the parents!! They are OUR vested interest.



> With that in mind, however...
> 
> I am okay with an increased police presence in schools.


I'm not sure this does much good. Police need to be policing. I would prefer a more subtle, but far more capable "security" force.

Because...



> ...he made the prediction that one of the next targets for terror attacks is going to be our public schools.


...I couldn't agree more! Add shopping malls during the holidays to that list. Woefully unprotected.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum[/QUOTE]

Sent telepathically through my thumbs to my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

molonlabe69 said:


> Where is "here", that the gov wouldn't try supressing protest? And where are the "anti-gun cities", you speak of testing the waters in (pardon the pun)?
> Just curious about your geographical preconceptions. That's all. No dissing intended. Just really curious... (BTW: You don't have to give your city, just a County or regional area would suffice.)
> *
> My location is listed under my user name.* *My mention of suppressing was meant more towards the kids who may attempt to disrupt the operation in any way, being suppressed via intimidation, threats or use of force by their kidnappers (they are after all being kidnapped, as no one secured your signature on a consent form for such an activity, and as their legal parent/gardian, you are responsible for them, right?). I do believe if the public in most places were to protest and the group responsible for these activities were considering to suppress them, well, that may very well be a grave mistake on their part. Rest assured, there's quite a bit more than every other household around here that's well armed...add to that, we have CCW and open-carry. You just never know who's packin' heat, so the smart one's just figure everyone is packin', then they'll never think about doing something stupid, like threaten the life of someones kids...*
> ...


*I can't even imagine what they're up to in metro areas...I can't keep up with everything and don't watch the lamestream media very much at all...I stay plenty busy keeping up with things around here, I guess. My concern is that if people don't protest these sorts of activities, then it will become common-place and spread like wildfire...hell, it's probably already way too late to stop it in the metros.*


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

There are huge fallacies in planning to evacuate students due to a terrorist attack: It takes time ... a lot of time ... to contact everyone involved and tell them to start the evacuation (administrators, teachers, bus drivers...), and to carry it out. There won't be enough buses to move all students (many walk, and many are brought by their parents), and some buses may be away on field trips.

How do they expect to get everyone on a bus?

How do they expect to do it before half of them are victims?

How can they protect them while marshaling and waiting to board the buses?

What do they do if bus drivers are injured?

How can you keep a convoy of buses a secret, anyway?

Either someone has not given this plan more than a passing thought, or it is simply a disguise for something else they will not disclose.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Padre, I would have never thought of a fire alarm while swimming. I really need to train myself to think ahead in my every day life so I can avoid a situation like yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


I never would have thought a fire would be a problem at a swimming pool!!!http://cdn.preparedsociety.com/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

